
Toppcloud and Django - rmanocha
http://blog.ianbicking.org/2010/02/05/toppcloud-and-django/
======
cmcavoy
ian bicking is a really smart dude. i want him to live in my pocket, so that
when i have a python question, I can just shout it into my pocket.

------
Barnabas
I really really hope that toppcloud takes off. I strongly empathize the itch
that provoked its creation: deployment sucks, and a generalized Google App
Engine would rock. Using Django to demonstrate how his project isn't just
academic is a great move. Good job Ian.

~~~
gcheong
Have you looked at AppScale? <http://code.google.com/p/appscale/>

